

Best HTML5/CSS3 Presentation Frameworks - neeti
http://zoomzum.com/6-best-html5css3-presentation-frameworks/
HTML is the most popular web development language in the world, Using this language designers can make web application more attractive and creative. HTML 5 is the advanced version of HTML and getting popularity among web designers with their advanced features and functionality.
======
CJefferson
As a quick test, I decided to test a feature which I consider 100% vital to
any presentation tool. Does it cleanly work when I find myself on a 800x600,
or even 640x480, projector?

    
    
        html5 slides (from google) : No
        Slides Presentation with HTML5: No
        CSSS : Unusably slow on Chrome 18, pegs to 100% CPU
        html5rocks: No. I can't actually get the presentation to view on my laptop at all.
        Impress.js: No
        Reveal.js: No
        Shower (mentioned in comments): Yes!
    

I would really, really like to switch to HTML presentations. At the moment I
use keynote and it is the one thing stopping me from switching full-time mac
os x -> linux. But, really I don't think most of these can be considered as
more than just toys.

Hopefully some time we will get a nice shiny tool, which will allow easy
simple animation, presentation tools, and resize to different projector sizes.

On another note, the actual blog post this is based on was terrible - just
listing a bunch of tools, all of which are (in my opinion) terrible, was not
particularly useful. However, I am now going to look at shower.

~~~
SpikeX
What part of Impress.js doesn't work? Don't look at the demo slideshow they
give you, create your own. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work.

~~~
CJefferson
Why wouldn't I look at the demo?

I want a presentation that looks nice when I am using a 640x480, and also
looks nice when the projector is 1280x960. Can Impress.js do that?

------
tagawa
Unfortunately doesn't mention my favourite - Shower: <http://shwr.me>

~~~
Inufu
looks good, but unfortunately one can't navigate with the mouse (think about
touch devices like iPad)

------
kjbekkelund
I think most of these are too heavy for my use. I've been helping out on a
simplistic slideshow tool using Markdown, which might interest some of you:
<https://github.com/gnab/remark>

Example presentation: <http://gnab.github.com/remark/>

~~~
uggedal
Zero server-side dependencies is what sets Remark apart from other
alternatives using markdown. The markdown is simply parsed client-side. (and
kjbekkelund: get back to work ;)

------
taskstrike
These roundups are getting too much.

Some of them can just easily be found by doing a simple search on github.

Maybe I should just do some articles like "Top 5 javascript mvc frameworks",
"3 asynchronous libraries you can't live without"

------
luigi
I did a similar round up last year:

[http://luigimontanez.com/2011/web-based-slide-decks-done-
rig...](http://luigimontanez.com/2011/web-based-slide-decks-done-right/)

------
mckoss
We created an online editable version of Google's html5 slides at
<http://slides.pageforest.com>.

